
Show HN: A yield curve application made with quantra.io - melenaboija
https://terminal.quantra.io/
======
binarymax
Hi, I want to like this - but I can't seem to get it to do anything.

Some honest feedback is the UX is not at all friendly, and after 5 minutes of
trying I couldn't generate a curve from the example. I got to the point where
I had to chose a date that has at least one data point. But how do I know what
that date is?

IMO, loading the example should fill in absolutely everything needed to
generate a curve. Including the points, definition, rates, and schedules, and
then show something instantly.

~~~
melenaboija
Thanks for your feedback and sorry for the design :(

The existing example is a full working example, the only thing that needs to
be set are the curve parameters.

To make it work:

\- Go to tools \- Load the example \- Go to Term Structures \- Go to submenu
Generate Curve \- Select DiscountCurve, December 11th of 2012 as date and the
curve you want \- Generate the curve

I just added a message with a brief explanation of it.

Rates are there too, you can see them if you go to Term Structure Rates and
select December 11th of 2012, they are also from the paper.

~~~
pablobaz
Just make a button for first time users that says "show example curve"

------
lordnacho
How about populating it with an example or two, eg the USD and EUR current
curves?

~~~
melenaboija
If you go to tools you will be able to load the eonia curve from "Everything
You Always Wanted to Know About Multiple Interest Rate Curve Bootstrapping But
Were Afraid To Ask" from Ametrano

~~~
dimfan
no wok!

~~~
melenaboija
Just added a popup message

------
baus
It might not be as sophisticated, but I've been working on a small app to
generate yield curves from Fed data: [http://yield.io/](http://yield.io/)

~~~
melenaboija
Much nicer design :) Bonds can be priced with the API too, will add them some
day

------
efm
An example which loads itself would be helpful.

What else does quantra.io do?

~~~
melenaboija
Already answered the example question.

About quantra.io, is an API that can be used to generate curves, price
Interest Rate Swaps, price bonds and some dates and calendars calculations.

Check apidocs.quantra.io

